# RAFFLE #10 ZENITH WIRE WHEELS



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

100 TICKETS $25.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

I'LL BE BACK IT 2 WEEKS


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

:wow: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

I WANT MINE TO COME WRAPED IN FOUR BIG TITTIE HOTTIE'S


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 2 2008, 08:38 AM~10559192
> *I WANT MINE TO COME WRAPED IN FOUR BIG TITTIE HOTTIE'S
> *


 :0 Shippin would be expensive :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Put me down for #1 & 100

Paypal Sent.....let's get this party started!!!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

you got a new paypal address?


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@May 2 2008, 05:53 PM~10561937
> *you got a new paypal address?
> *


Shit I sent the payment to the old paypal address.....wut do i do? :0


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ay i sent money for numbers 3,8,16,and 18


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

alright the name is on this one too......now its time for a win


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Put me down for #61 :biggrin: For the 61


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

paypal send for 38,39 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Payment sent 

44 & 68


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PLEASE GUYS DONT PAYPAL MY OLD ADDRESS ANYMORE USE THE 

[email protected]


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

damm good deal i think am gonna have to get in on this one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

payment sent for #s 96 & 99 ......


----------



## SE_KEFE (Mar 5, 2008)

There's two 83s.


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

77 please


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

#'S ARE $25 EACH
Caddys 83


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i cant get in on this one  
i hope 47 dont hit the one time i dont buy it :angry:


----------



## INC~52o (Apr 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY HERE WE GO AGAIN 
NO SCREEN NAME NO # CHOICE 

SO DONT GET MAD WHEN I PICK YOUR # AND PUT YOUR FULL NAMEIN THERE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

PM sent for 67


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

tothetop


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i want to play this game


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

COME ON SOME ONES GOT SOME DOUGH EXSPECIALLY FOR A GOOD DEAL LIKE THIS.........


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

#47 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Payment sent for 17 and 63 :cheesy: TTT for some engraved Zeniths :0


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

What numbers are still up for grabs? I


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

What numbers are still up for grabs?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by meza310angel310_@May 10 2008, 08:42 AM~10622957
> *What numbers are still up for grabs? I
> *


all the ones on the board minus what baghdady just bought


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 8 2008, 11:43 PM~10613822
> * TTT for some engraved Zeniths  :0
> *


Thats just plain nonsense! :biggrin: :angry: 


BAH I hope UPS throws them around on ya! :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Come on! You buy now! Pay up fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

what would the spoke count be?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SORRY MY COMPUTER CRASHED ILL POST UP THE UPDATED BOARD TOMORROW


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

#26 is mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i think i want ingraved wheels too :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 11 2008, 07:58 AM~10627881
> *i think i want ingraved wheels too  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Come on, buy some spots!!! Let's get this over with!!!

I want my Rims :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 12 2008, 02:04 PM~10636885
> *Come on, buy some spots!!!  Let's get this over with!!!
> 
> I want my Rims :biggrin:
> *


ya what he said! i want some ingraved wheels


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

i took a break to save some bread... but that aint gonna last long  i'll buy some on payday. :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

tothetop


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@May 12 2008, 08:47 PM~10641122
> *tothetop
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

man come on homies ya all cant be broke get some numbers and who knows u could be rollin on some zsss


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NO DONT BUY YET LET ME GET MY COMPUTER BACK TOMMOROW


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

KOO


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

let us know what numbers are still open please...also when is this raffle???


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Let me know when its on JD


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

WHATS CRACKEN ABOUT TIME TO GET SOME MORE NUMBERS ............LOL JUST LET US KNOW WHEN ZENITH............


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 14 2008, 11:49 AM~10653634
> *let us know what numbers are still open please...also when is this raffle???
> *


buy you some man,for a chance at some colored zeniths....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

UPDATED LIST IN A FEW


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

RIGHT ON........


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Lets go before I buy some more :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

PM sent #54 #55


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

HOW MUCH THESE TICKETS??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 2 2008, 12:07 AM~10557685
> *100 TICKETS $25.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER
> 
> ...


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

PAYPAL $ SENT FOR #'S 71 AND 50


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP FOR SOME NEW ZENITHS.............


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Just dropped it off JD :yes:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ill be getn a few numbers after fresno show homie if any are left ................


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

is there a cut off date or you just wait till it fills up?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@May 17 2008, 11:03 AM~10676849
> *is there a cut off date or you just wait till it fills up?
> *


no cut off time just keep buying spots and you can be like me rollin on z's :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 17 2008, 04:25 PM~10677911
> *no cut off time just keep buying spots and you can be like me rollin on z's :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 17 2008, 03:25 PM~10677911
> *no cut off time just keep buying spots and you can be like me rollin on z's :biggrin:
> *



COOL, MAYBE I CAN WIN A SET FOR MY 50 RAG CHEVY


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

WHATS CRACKEN GUESS ILL HAVE TO GET SOME TOMMORROW AFTERNOON


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

did i ever tell you guy's i won the last raffle :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 19 2008, 03:50 PM~10687740
> *did i ever tell you guy's  i won the last raffle :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :banghead: :buttkick: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@May 19 2008, 12:36 AM~10684696
> *WHATS CRACKEN GUESS ILL HAVE TO GET SOME TOMMORROW AFTERNOON
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

COME ON FELLAS LETS GET THIS ROLLING I NEED TO DO AS MANY RAFFLES AS POSSIBLE GOT A WEDDING COMMING UP :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ALRIGHT BROTHA JUST SENT MONEY FOR 4 MORE SQUARES 5 ,,,27,,,,73,,,,,AND ,,,79


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP FOR A NEW SET OF HOOKED UP ZSSSSSS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

PayPal'd for #40

Let's get this done....

I guess no one want Chromed gold, powdercoated, engraved patterned wheels

Yes, I want it ALL!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

tothetop


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Got an updated list of what numbers still availible


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Just hit you wit anotha number :thumbsup:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

THATS RIGHT ALL THE HOMIES I BEEN CHATN WITH ON HERE WON NOW ITS MY TURN...........


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@May 20 2008, 11:15 AM~10696112
> *THATS RIGHT ALL THE HOMIES I BEEN CHATN WITH ON HERE WON NOW ITS MY TURN...........
> *


im just lurking waiting for the last few so i can swoop in and get some engraved wheels :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

63% left :0 

Come on and buy already!!!


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHE TOP.......................


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Best raffle so far and its moving the slowest.. i need to break down and just buy some


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

JD is cool people....wheels are nice homie!!! Thank You!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOUR WELCOME HOMIE


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i got my wheels thanks JD i tried to put them on the hhr and didnt fit :angry: but they gunna look happy on the bomb


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 23 2008, 09:44 PM~10724656
> *i got my wheels  thanks JD  i tried to put them on the hhr and didnt fit  :angry: but they gunna look happy on the bomb
> *


WHATS A HHR


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 23 2008, 09:43 PM~10725175
> *WHATS A HHR
> *


the lil chevy joint kinda like a pt cruiser....somethin JD would use to deliver shit in :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HELL NO I DELIVER IN THIS


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 23 2008, 10:03 PM~10725350
> *HELL NO I DELIVER IN THIS
> 
> 
> ...


Gimme a Job :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 23 2008, 11:12 PM~10725439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 23 2008, 11:22 PM~10725537
> *Gimme a Job  :biggrin:
> *


SELL SELL SELL


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

****** out here by me aint doin Z's like that, they broker than me around this bitch, when I win my set Imma be a god around the parts, these mofo's think factory paint and a cple of pumps an they ready for the show....lol


But you already know I'm advocatin you product,....JD and Z's=the new crack


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 23 2008, 10:23 PM~10725548
> *WTF :biggrin:
> *


never said i was ballin ! im a poor man with 6 kid's and a brand new set of free zenith's :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 24 2008, 12:07 AM~10725858
> *never said  i was ballin ! im a poor man with 6 kid's  and a brand new set of free zenith's  :biggrin:
> *


i have 9 kids ,,,its still a nice truck


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT REFFLE #11 WILL BE MY WEDDING REAFFLE :biggrin: DAMM ITS EXPENSIVE


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 24 2008, 05:17 AM~10726590
> *i have 9 kids ,,,its still a nice truck
> *


Damn.......          9


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 24 2008, 04:21 PM~10729281
> *Damn.......                   9
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I got 6 I'm claimin


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

come on buy some spots dont make me buy the rest :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 24 2008, 12:02 PM~10728394
> *TTT  REFFLE #11 WILL BE MY WEDDING REAFFLE  :biggrin: DAMM ITS EXPENSIVE
> *


 :thumbsup: congratulations


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 24 2008, 05:21 PM~10729281
> *Damn.......                   9
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

cant win if you dont play


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

back again with #42 JD


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ok im about to buy in i gave you all plenty of time :0


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

can you still buy in? if so what numbers.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YES


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 26 2008, 11:20 PM~10743528
> *TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE
> *


and I appreciate it Homie :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 23 2008, 11:35 PM~10725636
> ******* out here by me aint doin Z's like that, they broker than me around this bitch, when I win my set Imma be a god around the parts, these mofo's think factory paint and a cple of pumps an they ready for the show....lolBut you already know I'm advocatin you product,....JD and Z's=the new crack
> *



YOU SAID A MOUTHFULL!!!!! X100 HOMIE!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOU GUYS MAKE ME BLUSS :tongue:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHE TOP


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@May 29 2008, 06:40 AM~10761021
> *TOTHETOP
> *


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

#76


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

paypal sent for 1 keychain :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@May 29 2008, 06:40 AM~10761021
> *TOTHETOP
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Lets get this raffle over with!!! Buy, Buy, Buy!!!!
:0 :0 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

If I win these wheels Iamma buy a keychain for all my cars keys.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 4 2008, 05:09 PM~10799773
> *If I win these wheels Iamma buy a keychain for all my cars keys.... :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

where we at with the numbers????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Dammm over half still left...

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THIS ONES MOVING A LITTLE SLOW


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@May 30 2008, 12:46 AM~10768586
> *#76
> *


can you update that again bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

I got claim on #22


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Don't Stop.... Keep it going!!

Let's end this before the end of the month....

:cheesy:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

tothetop


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

made a payment for # 19&70.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

tothetop


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

PM sent for 13 and 75


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

were on a roll don't stop now!!! 

I might have to buy a few more spots.....


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

tothetop


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

tothetop


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt for my wheels :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Are we done yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jun 7 2008, 06:28 AM~10817070
> *PM sent for 13 and 75
> *



you should pay i think!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i would but i dont git paid till next week  :angry:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike's cadillac_@Jun 10 2008, 04:08 AM~10836492
> *you should pay i think!!!
> *


did! :nicoderm:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP............


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

this has to be the longest running raffle so far


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AND THE BEST ONE :dunno:


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 11 2008, 05:42 PM~10845572
> *AND THE BEST ONE  :dunno:
> *


Yeah for me!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's left.....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 11 2008, 09:42 AM~10845572
> *AND THE BEST ONE  :dunno:
> *


i thought i would be nice and give someone else a chance


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

come on 77 my baby needs new shoes :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Jun 11 2008, 08:06 PM~10850527
> *come on 67 my baby needs new shoes :biggrin:
> *


you made a mistake,fixed it :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jun 11 2008, 10:41 PM~10851718
> *you made a mistake,fixed it  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@May 30 2008, 11:51 PM~10776114
> *paypal sent for 1 keychain :biggrin:
> *


Any word on when these are sent out?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

depends someone sent me a paypal with no address


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

bump for the cleanest wheels around


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

man lets go homies someone on this site needs rims im sure or at least help me win by buying some squares.............lol


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

What if this raffle doesn't sell out? hno: hno: hno:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

it will sooner or later


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

what #s are left


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

did you send out my motors and tank plugs yet??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YES BUT WHAT DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH THIS RAFFLE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 13 2008, 12:10 AM~10860138
> *YES BUT WHAT DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH THIS RAFFLE
> *


got a tracking number?? i kept PMing you but you wouldnt return em


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I ANSWERED YOU 
CRAIG VANBUSKIRK7679 E ROCKMONT RD POPLAR WI 548649023 US831567410000096


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 12 2008, 09:12 PM~10860159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


almost halfway there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

SENT MONEY FOR NUMBERS......25......29.......AND ......69


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TRYING TO GET THIS THING GOING


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

sounds like some one want some z's







:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

tothetop


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

paypal sent cuz i need engraved wheels :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT for a great raffle.. :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

tothetop..............


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

if native money doesn’t win its going to be funny in a way :rofl:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 16 2008, 02:11 PM~10881376
> *if native money  doesn’t  win its going to be funny in a way :rofl:
> *


i lost 7 out of 9


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 16 2008, 03:09 PM~10882172
> *i lost 7 out of 9
> *


 :0 
you won twice :cheesy: 
how much money have you spent in tickets though?


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 16 2008, 12:55 AM~10876976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gimme 15, 30, 45, & 91

Paypal Sent


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jun 16 2008, 05:04 PM~10882600
> *:0
> you won twice :cheesy:
> how much money have you spent in tickets though?
> *


the most i lost at one time was 200.00 if i had to guess a total around 500 600 im not sure i didnt keep track :uh:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 16 2008, 01:11 PM~10881376
> *if native money  doesn’t  win its going to be funny in a way :rofl:
> *


AS MUCH MONEY AS BLEW ON THE LAST FEW I THINK FROM 4 ON I COULDA BOUGHT SOME ALREADY MAYBE 1 OR 2 HUNDRED SHY....LOL BUT I GOTTA GOOD FEELING THIS TIME......HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

NA IM LYING I THINK I GOT ABOUT 600 HUNDRED MAYBE LESS IN THESE RAFFLES


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jun 16 2008, 09:07 PM~10884234
> *NA IM LYING I THINK I GOT ABOUT 600 HUNDRED MAYBE LESS IN THESE RAFFLES
> *


x2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 17 2008, 11:06 AM~10888109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All my "lucky" numbers that have not won me a set are taken... I will wait till the next raffle but good luck you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

PM sent for #9 #81 #85


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jun 16 2008, 08:07 PM~10884234
> *NA IM LYING I THINK I GOT ABOUT 600 HUNDRED MAYBE LESS IN THESE RAFFLES
> *


IF I WIN THIS RAFFLE I WILL GIVE NATIVE MONEY MY 13x7 cross lace zeniths with tire's YOU JUST PAY FOR SHIPPING


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DID I FORGET ANYONE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 17 2008, 09:13 PM~10894033
> *IF I WIN THIS RAFFLE I WILL GIVE NATIVE MONEY MY 13x7 cross lace zeniths with tire's YOU JUST PAY FOR SHIPPING
> *


IM DOWN BROTHA.............HOOK A INDIAN UP HOMIE..............


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev+Jun 17 2008, 11:13 PM~10894033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True family values right here.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 17 2008, 11:13 PM~10894033
> *IF I WIN THIS RAFFLE I WILL GIVE NATIVE MONEY MY 13x7 cross lace zeniths with tire's YOU JUST PAY FOR SHIPPING
> *


fuck like that ???,thats tight !!! :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

gullible is that the word :uh:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:uh: in that case I got $500 on your wheels.....gullible


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 18 2008, 03:37 PM~10899612
> *:uh: in that case I got $500 on your wheels.....gullible
> *


na im good cant do that gullible was a word native money said to me anyways lets get this raffle going summer is here you got to be rollin some new wheels


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 18 2008, 01:23 PM~10898550
> *gullible is that the word  :uh:
> *


no, the word is "Righteous Homie"! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

payment sent for #'s 37, 48, 86, 88, 93


----------



## mike cadillac (Dec 11, 2003)

payment sent for #'s 24 and 59


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

paypal sent for # 7-43-65-78


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

the wait is killing me.. haha... lets get this over with... good luck everyone


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

put me in again for 4-14-64-80


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

come on number 6 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

29 more to go lets finish before summer


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 19 2008, 05:06 AM~10903191
> *29 more to go lets finish before summer
> *


buy em all up and end it sooner


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 19 2008, 12:06 AM~10903191
> *29 more to go lets finish before summer
> *


YEAH LETS DO THIS 

IF YAL WANNA CHANGE IT UP WILL DO 2 ALL CHROME SETS INSTEAD :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 19 2008, 05:07 AM~10903201
> *:biggrin:
> YEAH LETS DO THIS
> 
> ...


sounds good to me.. summer is almost here and a new set of wheels would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 19 2008, 02:07 AM~10903201
> *:biggrin:
> YEAH LETS DO THIS
> 
> ...


maybe for the next one....i like the way this one is set up


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 18 2008, 11:07 PM~10903201
> *:biggrin:
> YEAH LETS DO THIS
> 
> ...


let the winner decide :biggrin:


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

What numbers are left? :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

#56 :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 18 2008, 11:07 PM~10903200
> *buy em all up and end it sooner
> *


i all ready won a set


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

come on # 6 make me a winner :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 18 2008, 05:58 PM~10900626
> *payment sent for #'s 37, 48, 86, 88, 93
> *


*Good Luck Bro!!!!!*


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 18 2008, 11:07 PM~10903201
> *:biggrin:
> YEAH LETS DO THIS
> 
> ...


a set of cross and straights?


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jun 19 2008, 06:59 PM~10909775
> *a set of cross and straights?
> *


i could use both of them


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

come on #6 :biggrin: native money needs new zeniths


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 19 2008, 08:35 PM~10910624
> *come on #6 :biggrin: native money needs new zeniths
> *


COME ON 41 CHEVY WHY U PLAYING WITH MY EMOTIONS HOMIE.............LOL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jun 19 2008, 11:08 PM~10911098
> *COME ON 41 CHEVY WHY U PLAYING WITH MY EMOTIONS HOMIE.............LOL
> *


i win you win :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper87 (Jun 20, 2008)

WHERE AND WHAT ADDRESS WOULD I SEND THE LOOT FOR THE ENTRY?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 18 2008, 11:07 PM~10903201
> *:biggrin:
> YEAH LETS DO THIS
> 
> ...


That might be an option... A set for the 50 and a set for the 68....

or 

just some radials for the 68.....

Wow....


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 20 2008, 01:47 PM~10911912
> *WHERE AND WHAT ADDRESS WOULD I SEND THE LOOT FOR THE ENTRY?
> *


Watch the red part. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

100 TICKETS $25.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

YOU GET 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 
ANY FUCKIN WAY YOU WANT THEM ANY FUCKIN WAY GOLD CHROME POWDER COATED MAYBE EVEN FUCKIN ENGRAVED OR PATTERNED


WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH 

ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS SHIPPING UNLESS





PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO

IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #

This post has been edited by ZENITH WIREWHEELS: May 1 2008, 11:18 PM 


--------------------

ZENITH WIRE WHEELS OF LOS ANGELES

_*PAYPAL ME [email protected] *323-718-3520 124*414144*2 OR 714-783-8740_

http://www.myspace.com/zenithwire 
http://www.bigbodycustoms.com/


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

come on summer is here you need to be rollin on z's


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

LETS GO LEGTS ROLL ON SOME ZSSSS PEOPLE


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Payment sent for #72 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

MAN I CANT BELEIVE HOW LONG THIS ONE IS TAKING
HOW ABOUTA BALLER RAFFLE TO START OFF THE SUMMERRIGHT


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

the winners dont buy tickets anymore


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

yes most of them do


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

native money is a winner and look at how many he bought


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

IF I WOULD HAVE WON WICH I HAVENT YET ID STILL BUY COULD NEVER HAVE ENOUGH ZSSSSSSSS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's left??????????????????/


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

tothetop


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt again


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

ttt...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i want to buy in but i want to see what numbers are available..can you update the chart?? :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

tothetop


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I gave up and went to...


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 23 2008, 01:48 PM~10933414
> *I gave up and went to...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

back up top for Native Money


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

i used to be at the bottom but now im at....

THE TOP

:0 

i thought this would be over by now.. i guess everyone got there zeniths already


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

I still want mine 72 spoke candy red dish/hub gold knock off and spokes gold leafed and engraved......... :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

wow almost done im running out of time i better figure out what rims im getting


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

WHAT NUMBERS ARE LEFT ZENITH ................


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

thats alot


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Damn, Native Money wants those wheels badly doesn't he?!?! I don't blame him. Don't we all? :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

27%


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

32 & 46


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

tothetop


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ya boyyyy im bout to be ridin on gold engraved wheels


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:0


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 24 2008, 10:54 AM~10939767
> *I still want mine 72 spoke candy red dish/hub gold knock off and spokes gold leafed and engraved......... :biggrin:
> *


I got my muthafuckin fingers crossed.............. :biggrin: ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

21 more and im rollin a new set of wheels :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

will see chevy........i think this one is mine homie..........hopefully this one is not done by the weekend cause ill be in denver wont be able to check till then going for the lowrider show out there so if possible tuesday would be better to buy the numbers out everyone...hahahahahaha...........fuck it buy em up and lets get this one over..............


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jun 26 2008, 04:34 PM~10958527
> *will see chevy........i think this one is mine homie..........hopefully this one is not done by the weekend cause ill be in denver wont be able to check till then going for the lowrider show out there so if possible tuesday would be better to buy the numbers out everyone...hahahahahaha...........fuck it buy em up and lets get this one over..............
> *


what time you leaving lmk so i can swoop the rest up


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Gimme 95 please :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jun 26 2008, 05:34 PM~10958527
> *will see chevy........i think this one is mine homie..........hopefully this one is not done by the weekend cause ill be in denver wont be able to check till then going for the lowrider show out there so if possible tuesday would be better to buy the numbers out everyone...hahahahahaha...........fuck it buy em up and lets get this one over..............
> *


You goin to the Denver LRM show? I'll be up there all weekend. we'll have to meet up. 
Tweedy


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

cmon lets get this over with :uh: 

buy a damn spot.....I know atleast one of the past winners only bought 1 spot.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

lets get this one over with... need a new set of wheels before portland :biggrin:


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok made a payment for #2 & #98.

F... it let's keep this raffle going.  

I need my wheels :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

money sent for 62


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

16 to go


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

I'll take #34 bro! How do i pay?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jun 29 2008, 11:41 AM~10974608
> *I'll take #34 bro!  How do i pay?
> *


his paypal is in his signiture. just put your screenname and the number you want in the message, and the name of the auction


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

lukky# 6


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jun 29 2008, 12:50 PM~10974641
> *his paypal is in his signiture. just put your screenname and the number you want in the message, and the name of the auction
> *



Thanks brotha!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WERE ALMOST DONE


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

paypal on da way for 52


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

im really surprised at how long this is taking


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

Paypal sent, got dibs on #51. :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

payment sent for number 41... Good luck everyone!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

11 more


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Sent payment for #94 

Lets get this going :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

sent for #28


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

:0 9 more to go! I'm getting hno: , let's get this over with already. Buy people, buy. Tell you nino's, nina's, tio's, and tia's that only 9 are left so grab a number and let's get this party started. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

C'mon only 9 more to go


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

dont trip i got this #6 :biggrin:


----------



## mike cadillac (Dec 11, 2003)

payment sent for box 31


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

payment sent for 60


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

payment sent for numbers: 12, 34, 89, 92, 97


that leaves only 2 left


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 1 2008, 10:46 PM~10994720
> *payment sent for numbers: 12, 34, 89, 92, 97
> that leaves only 2 left
> *


*Damn Chris... Good luck Bro.. *


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

payment sent for # 35 and 90 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Lets do this!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

oh shit im going out side to jack up my ride to get ready to put my new rims on come on lukky #6 :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Jul 2 2008, 05:13 AM~10994892
> *Damn Chris... Good luck Bro..
> *


kristi found a good use for the $100 the government gave us all.. buy me raffle numbers :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

COME ON # 50 OR 71

THE 50 RAGGY NEEDS A NEW PAIR OF SHOES!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHO EVER Kuntry.Evans IS YOU DIDNT CHOOSE A NUMBER IN YOUR PAYMENT AND THERE WERE NO SPOTS LEFT SO WELL SAVE IT FOR RAFFLE #11


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS GOING DOWN 
SHOULD WE WAIT TILL THE PICNIC AND PICK THE WINNER THERE OR IN THE MORNING


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

I say pick it right now :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

WHEN AND WHERE IS THE PICNIC?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

FUCKIT IM DOWN I WOULD LOVE SOMEONE TO WAKE UP OR GO TO SLEEP A WINNER YALL READY FOR THIS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IN THE MEAN TIME WHATS UP FOR #11 ANY WISHES OR IDEAS


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

OH MAN! LET ME WIN! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

:dunno: so who won?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY HERE IS THE DEAL 

I PICKED TWO WINNERS 1ST PLACE IS HOW EVER THEY WANT THERE WHEELS 
WE WILL DISCUSS THE POSIBILITY OF ENGRAVING OR PATTERNS 

OR IF THE 1ST PLACE WINNER ONLY WANTS CHROME I WILL GIVE THE 2ND PLACE WINNER A SET AS WELL 

IF NOT THEY WILL GET SOME FREE SPOTS IN THE NEXT RAFFLE 
OR 1 FREE SPOT IN THE BALLER RAFFLE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY THE SOUND DOSENT WORK ANYMORE BUT ANYWAY THE WINNER IS


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD!

DID I WIN  hno: hno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SOMEONES GONNA WAKE UP AND FREAK THE FUCK OUT


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMM, CONGRATS WINNERS!


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

i lost again shit


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA Homie_@Jul 2 2008, 06:52 AM~10995866
> *i lost again shit
> *


what # won i cant see the video here at work?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

congrats to the winners :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jul 2 2008, 06:57 AM~10995883
> *what # won i cant see the video here at work?
> *


82


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

homie won both  :biggrin:native money i want my share


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

wake up damit!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 2 2008, 09:35 AM~10996336
> *homie won both  :biggrin:native money  i want my share
> *


haha!!That's crazy!!!Congrats native money!!!


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

native money won :0 :0 how much did he spend???


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 2 2008, 09:25 AM~10996671
> *haha!!That's crazy!!!Congrats native money!!!
> *


DAMN HOMIE CONGRATS ON THIS SWEET RIM RAFFLE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I THINK YALL MIGHT BE LOOKIN AT THE BOARD WRONG


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Regal Ryda won.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THATS WHAT I GOT ALSO


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

oh yeah this is for native money :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT COngrats big homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I say the next raffle should be for 2 sets all chrome or possibly gold options.. Any other opinions?


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

chale.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

allready did raffle 11 for complete set


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 2 2008, 09:59 AM~10996927
> *I THINK YALL MIGHT BE LOOKIN AT THE BOARD WRONG
> *


what was second?


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

nativemoney was second


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

YOU JD</span>


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 2 2008, 12:41 AM~10995233
> *WHO EVER Kuntry.Evans  IS YOU DIDNT CHOOSE A NUMBER IN YOUR PAYMENT AND THERE WERE NO SPOTS LEFT SO WELL SAVE IT FOR RAFFLE #11
> *


that was me too


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 2 2008, 01:53 PM~10998687
> *YOU JD</span>
> *


good goin' regal ryda,and thanks JD for having these raffles, :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jul 2 2008, 09:31 PM~11002114
> *good goin' regal ryda,and thanks JD for having these raffles, :thumbsup:
> *


thnx bro :biggrin: I'm feelin like a lil fresh bitch right now I ain't stopped smilin yet...i may have to take a run at the ol lady after this


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CONGRATS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

So what did he decide.. Is he going to give native money a set also???


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

yeah cause id like to know too do i get a set or what homie.............


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I went with a set of


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NATIVE GETS EITHER 5 PICKS ON #11 OR 1 ON #12


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 2 2008, 02:53 PM~10998687
> *YOU JD</span>
> *


HOPE IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 10 2008, 05:02 PM~11570150
> *HOPE IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 10 2008, 10:24 PM~11573074
> *:0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


IM GUESSING YOUR SPEACHLESS :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 10 2008, 09:31 PM~11573127
> *IM GUESSING YOUR SPEACHLESS :biggrin:
> *


for once but dont tell wifey :biggrin: , them bitches goin on tires soon as the store gets the new shipment in :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SHOULDVE TOLD ME I WOULD HAVE PUT THEM ON FOR YOU


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

oh well theres always the next set...  


its Z's all the way from now on...i have seen the light , and the light was gold


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RAFFLE #10

































[/quote]


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

